# Unisonic Sub



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been trying to track one of these down for a while now, they do come up occasionally but are always very tatty.

*The Universal Geneve Unisonic Sub, Cal 1-52 ( Bulova 218 ). *

Much less common than the Accutron diver models, and unlike those, were probably used as proper tool watches.

I am not sure of the depth rating, although would suspect 666ft like the Accutron Deepsea and Snorkel models, though this does has a screwdown crown whereas they do not, so could be higher!

Massive 50mm x 43mm case, with rachetted bi-directional bezel, large lumed batons and hands, and fitted with a Guy Freres made bracelet with fliplock clasp and divers extension.










So, found one ( well it found me ) Imagine the scenerio...crap pictures, one very excited me, cash available and a good price ... the deal was done...










Regretably i didn't stop to ask any questions about condition...so really i only have myself to blame....dial is badly chipped and stained all around the outside, inner chapter ring is damaged also, bezel is ( water? ) stained and to top it off it wasn't even working when it arrived.










Luckily i know a thing or 2 about Accutron 218's ( eh! Paul :lol: )

Replaced the battery strap screw with correct one, after having to retrieve the threaded insert, tightened the very loose bridge, and spend an hour or so tweaking the indexing.....it has ( amazingly ! ) kept very good time... :huh:










Disappointed..yes..very...but I do feel it is worth restoring, something i rarely do. So i would appreciate any recommendations for a dial restorer and for a case refinisher.

Regards Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey Keith! Thats some scary story. I love the watch tho... but it does look like the owner used it when welding or something... I like WABI but geez... Dunno what to say mate, I like it but oooof... I really hope you can get it fixed up


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

What a shame Keith as its a GREAT looking piece. Hope you can get it restored...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know of any watch restorers in the UK, but Jack at IWW http://www.angelfire.com/blues/andcameysiww/Firstpage.html always gets great reviews.

Great looking watch by the way...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Kent is better than Jack imho, but there was a rumour he was stopping doing dials... expect to not see your watch for a year from either...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Bummer Keith! Hope you get it sorted out. It would be a really nice watch put back in shape. It appears in the photos that some of the spots are actually on the crystal. The fact it is running is one good thing. 

Did you get photos of the Alpha?


----------

